# Training mane to be on one side



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Have you tried something like this?
Mesh Mane Tamer - Sleazy Sleepwear for Horses


----------



## Taylor (Jun 7, 2009)

Making sure that it is pulled properly and then braid it over. If you are picking a side its best to braid it to the right side. If the mane is too thick or not pulled properly it will stick up. You can try the slinky' s and mane tamers but brushing it over to the desired side daily as well as braiding it over while its wet will help a lot!


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

It's difficult on crazy manes. Try braiding it loosely to one size and keep it for several days. Pulling also tends to help.


----------



## rosie9r (Dec 1, 2008)

I just braid over to the side that most of the mane falls on and let it grow out that way.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I hate pulling XD. Plus I want to keep his mane long so I can do the diamond weave for our shows. I'll trying braiding it when it's a little wet see if that helps to get it to lay to one side.


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

I like the 50 / 50 look I would leave it and just braid on the right side just before the show day.... (But long enough for it to learn to stay that side)

My girls is on the wrong side - but as I do the rolled plaits its fine ie I just plait on the right side...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

If you braid it, dampen the hair first. Then pull down with each piece of mane you cross over for the braid, and it'll help it stay


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

My gelding has this annoying couple inches at the bottom that go to the left side. It too long to shave it off so I've done a running braid loosely and left that in under his fly rug so other horses can't chew it off. It's been in for a couple weeks and it's starting to work.


----------



## chillydc (Jan 11, 2010)

I had a horse with a very stubborn mane. I left it braided for days and it would be flopped over within an hour. The way that seemed to work best was to use hair get (Dippity Doo) not sure if they still make it... now they have Quickbraid and that is pretty good stuff. I get the product all in the mane and then braid it over. For a little extra and to help keep the braids, I use another rubber band and band 3 braids together. It seems to help overall. It just depends on the mane... some people can just brush the mane over with a wet brush and train it that way... alas I never been so lucky.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Do people braids and leave them in for a week or so. What usually happens is with time, it ends up flopping back over to where it was before you started. The idea tho, as long as you are persistent, you can sometimes get the roots to start growing the way that is easier to train the mane on. It can be tricky.


----------



## Seahorseys (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a horse with a part and a cowlick. i bought the sleazy and it just flops right back over underneath it. Of course, she rubbed of that part in her mane sticking her head through the fence, so there is only about 2 1/2 inches of hair. I use the sleazy and lots of showsheen. When it gets longer I'm going to braid it.


----------

